# Fear of Heights



## LastBreath (11 Jan 2011)

I'm currently in high school, and thinking about joining the military, however, i was wondering if there is a height training during the basic training section.








[Edit to TITLE to clarify question.]


----------



## Alea (11 Jan 2011)

LastBreath said:
			
		

> I'm currently in high school, and thinking about joining the military, however, i was wondering if there is a height training during the basic training section.



Hum... perhaps you meant Weight??

Alea


----------



## MJP (11 Jan 2011)

LastBreath said:
			
		

> I'm currently in high school, and thinking about joining the military, however, i was wondering if there is a height training during the basic training section.



Do you mean like rappeling or the obstacle course type stuff?


----------



## LastBreath (11 Jan 2011)

Lol, I meant height, huh, as in (standing in a tall building) and fall off, I am really anxious if in a tall building and looking down


----------



## Alea (11 Jan 2011)

LastBreath said:
			
		

> Lol, I meant height, huh, as in (standing in a tall building) and fall off, I am really anxious if in a tall building and looking down



Oups, sorry... I misunderstood.

Alea


----------



## Nauticus (11 Jan 2011)

LastBreath said:
			
		

> Lol, I meant height, huh, as in (standing in a tall building) and fall off, I am really anxious if in a tall building and looking down


Depends how high you're thinking. We did rapelling off of a building-like structure, and during the swim test we did an evac dive off a 6 meter diving board.

I would also suggest against some combat arms trades until you can defeat that particular fear.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> I would also suggest against some combat arms trades until you can defeat that particular fear.



i dont like heights. Did just fine in the combat arms.


----------



## MJP (11 Jan 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> I would also suggest against some combat arms trades until you can defeat that particular fear.



Meh,  lots of dudes with fear of heights in combat arms units.  I have rarely seen it to the point that it becomes a detriment to them and their career.


----------



## Nauticus (11 Jan 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Meh,  lots of dudes with fear of heights in combat arms units.  I have rarely seen it to the point that it becomes a detriment to them and their career.


Fair enough, but I think it would also depend on the degree a person's fear. Some fear heights, but do it in the rare chance they may have to, but if the TS is anxious enough that s/he cannot do it effectively at all, then I would stand by my comment.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Jan 2011)

LastBreath said:
			
		

> Lol, I meant height, huh, as in (standing in a tall building) and fall off, I am really anxious if in a tall building and looking down



I believe the capacity to overcome fear is one of the defining characteristics of the combat arms.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but I think it would also depend on the degree a person's fear. Some fear heights, but do it in the rare chance they may have to, but if the TS is anxious enough that s/he cannot do it effectively at all, then I would stand by my comment.



I'll go out on a limb and say that unless the OP wants to be a paratrooper, anything short of a debilitating fear of heights is fine. Then again, i have known many jumpers who werent too keen on heights.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Jan 2011)

LastBreath said:
			
		

> Lol, I meant height, huh, as in (standing in a tall building) and fall off, I am really anxious if in a tall building and looking down



Well you have nothing to fear...No trade in the CF is required to stand on a tall building and fall off.


----------



## Occam (11 Jan 2011)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I believe the capacity to overcome fear is one of the defining characteristics of the combat arms.



It's a good thing I never went combat arms then, because it would take a large infanteer with a rifle to make me step off a rappelling tower....


----------



## MJP (11 Jan 2011)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Well you have nothing to fear...No trade in the CF is required to stand on a tall building and fall off.



Dude, you owe me a new screen.   ;D


----------



## GAP (11 Jan 2011)

> Quote from: Nauticus on Today at 18:34:55
> I would also suggest against some combat arms trades until you can defeat that particular fear.
> 
> Quote from: MJP
> Meh,  lots of dudes with fear of heights in combat arms units.  I have rarely seen it to the point that it becomes a detriment to them and their career.



I first time I worked on a 3' x 30' platform just 12' above the ground, I literally crawled, I was so scared. Within 3 months I was walking along the 2x6 top stringer, bending over to pick up the light fixture arm and standing on my tiptoes to change the light bulbs, most signs 40' + in height. 

Getting over the fear of heights is like most fears, you just work through them....

edited to add: Oh, BTW, it does not hurt to fall.                             Just the stopping part.


----------



## Flips13 (12 Jan 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'll go out on a limb and say that unless the OP wants to be a paratrooper, anything short of a debilitating fear of heights is fine. Then again, i have known many jumpers who werent too keen on heights.



     Thats so true. I hate heights, before i got into the Army my friend tried to get me to repel off a little mountain with him and i couldn't go through with it. i got sent to the para/mountain company, they put me on the course i did as much as i could to avoid being put on, but i went through with it. It's all about over coming fears, i also had to do a 300ft repel off a mountain with them you really don't get much say in what you can or can't do when you're infantry. 

     I've Also have a fear of the water since i drowned and got sever hypothermia in the ocean my buddy dragged me out unconscious. Now i've decided to join the Navy where hopefully once again i will overcome this issue. I believe the Military does great things for you in every way.


----------



## DexOlesa (12 Jan 2011)

I dislike heights also. Civy Pilot, and skydiver. I've also worked roofing etc. I can muscle through it. Doesn't mean I have to like it ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Jan 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> i dont like heights. Did just fine in the combat arms.



You don't like heights, and now fly in Auroras, 
I don't like  heights and do backflips out of planes from 10 000 ft for fun....

I love it when things make perfect sense.  :nod:


----------

